# tetonbob- Appointed MVP



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all:

Please join me in congratulating *tetonbob* on his appointment as MVP the other day in Consumer Security.

To get this you have be among the best of best, in the world.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Tetonbob!!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well deserved!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Tetonbob- Appointed MVP*

Congrats! I know you've worked hard for it.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats! Definitely well deserved.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats again! Well deserved!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the award, it is well deserved!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done tetonbob


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Teteonbob, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Great work, Bob. Congratulations. :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome work Bob! Congrats!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Awesome hard work ...well deserved Congrats Bob


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you, one and all. :sayyes: :wave: As I've said elsewhere, in my view, this is also a reflection of all those I've worked with and been taught by along the way.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations .. well deserved recognition of your abilities


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Heartiest congratulations Bob, Well done! :wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Bob* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Great job bob, and well deserved!!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks again, everyone. :wave: It's an honor and a privilege.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Bob - 

My heartfelt congratulations go out to you. Nice job!!

John

`


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats tetonbob *MVP* a great achievement :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, all. :grin:


----------

